# Watercolor in Progress



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Last night I wanted to do a watercolor painting of Arley and all I got done was the sketch. I just traced a photo because I can't draw a proportionate fish to save my life (where are my art skills when I need them). The paper is 6" x 8" and I plan on painting it then going over the lines with a Micron pen.

Sketch:


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cool I'm looking forward to see how it turns out!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Cute !


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Finished it  I scanned it but the colors were really off, so I took a photo with my phone instead. This was really fun to do. Maybe I'll take a request or two if I have time.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Gasp !! Soo pretty !!! *0*

Hey , if you want to make me one ... :nudge nudge: XD XD XD


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

^-^" thank you
There's some art stuff I need to work on, but if I decide to take a few requests then I'll most likely made a new thread for it.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha ! Ok ! 

What types of paint do you use ? I've been wanting to try painting my fish but I've never used water colors before , only acrylics :-D


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I used watercolor pencils for this one because I can get more detail with them. I bought a watercolor kit from Hobby Lobby that came with the pencils, paint in tubes, some paint blocks, 2 brushes, and 2 drawing pencils. The brushes I use for watercolor though are called Aqua-Flo and come in a set of 3.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

It's looks amazing!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

BlueSky99 said:


> I used watercolor pencils for this one because I can get more detail with them. I bought a watercolor kit from Hobby Lobby that came with the pencils, paint in tubes, some paint blocks, 2 brushes, and 2 drawing pencils. The brushes I use for watercolor though are called Aqua-Flo and come in a set of 3.


Cool ! Thinking of getting a kit like this ! Do you still use the pencils on canvas or just on sketch paper then ? :-D


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jonthefish said:


> Cool ! Thinking of getting a kit like this ! Do you still use the pencils on canvas or just on sketch paper then ? :-D


I make my sketch (lightly) on watercolor paper, color it using the pencils (color more for darker areas and less for lighter areas), then go over the coloring with one of the aqua-flo brushes. I do everything on the same paper. 

And thanks starlight


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I did another watercolor of him last night


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Nice.
What do you think of instead of a black hard outline, trying out a contrasting color? Like maybe use a darker shade of blue? I'm not even sure you need to outline it at all, some strategically placed brush strokes might make it pop all on it's own.

If you aren't sure what I mean, here is an example of some Chinese brush painting,
https://preciouspollabies.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/img_2025_po_goldfishsm.jpg

It's a big image but you can really see the detail.

This one too,
http://www.inkdancechinesepaintings.com/goldfish/picture/2805002.jpg

I love Chinese brush painting. I gotta buy me some someday.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

MikeG14 said:


> Nice.
> What do you think of instead of a black hard outline, trying out a contrasting color? Like maybe use a darker shade of blue? I'm not even sure you need to outline it at all, some strategically placed brush strokes might make it pop all on it's own.
> 
> If you aren't sure what I mean, here is an example of some Chinese brush painting,
> ...


Without an outline it just sort of blends in. Maybe I'll try the darker color thing, but I don't know how to make it considerably dark with watercolors.


----------

